# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Today's Toons 2/28/17

## pookie18

Click for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click for related video:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click for related audio:
  

 

 

Click for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Letter T: 
 
(Thank you, cartoonist Rex May)


In Case You Missed It Dept.:

Leftists: Not My Superbowl Champs!

----------

Beachcomber (02-28-2017),JMWinPR (02-28-2017)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

Love it !!!!   :Wink: 



 Joe :

----------


## pookie18

> Love it !!!!  
> 
> 
> 
>  Joe :


Glad you like 'em, Joe!

----------


## pookie18

Click below for related story:
  

 

Click for related story:
  

 

 

Click below for Tony's toons:
  

 

 

Click for related story:
  

 

 

 

Click for related action:
  

 

 

Click below for related lyrics/audio:
  

 

 

Click below for audio:
  

 

Click below for related video:
  

 

Click below for related video:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Letter T: 
 


In Case You Missed It Dept.:

Warren Hits Warpath After Being Silenced

----------

Beachcomber (03-01-2017),East of the Beast (03-01-2017),Mainecoons (03-01-2017),potlatch (03-01-2017),usfan (03-01-2017)

----------


## potlatch

Enjoyed the 'toons' @pookie18. Someone made you a cute 'pookies toons'  video clip!  :Smile:

----------


## pookie18

> Enjoyed the 'toons' @pookie18. Someone made you a cute 'pookies toons'  video clip!


Glad you liked 'em, @potlatch! That was FReeper ccmovrwc (though she made & sent it to me at another site)...

----------

potlatch (03-01-2017)

----------


## potlatch

> Glad you liked 'em, @potlatch! That was FReeper ccmovrwc (though she made & sent it to me at another site)...


I'm not familiar with the name, will have to check her out. When the video clips became so popular it caused me to slow down my .gif making as I use very tedious and time consuming methods, even painting pixel by pixel sometimes. At least I know I was one of the first 'animation' creators on Free Republic and enjoyed those years.  :Smile: 
Good talking to you!

----------


## pookie18

> I'm not familiar with the name, will have to check her out. When the video clips became so popular it caused me to slow down my .gif making as I use very tedious and time consuming methods, even painting pixel by pixel sometimes. At least I know I was one of the first 'animation' creators on Free Republic and enjoyed those years. 
> Good talking to you!


She doesn't post there much anymore. Always enjoyed your work!

----------


## pookie18

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

Click below for related lyrics/audio:
  

 

 

Click below for Tony's toons:
  

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related video:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Letter C: 
 

In Case You Missed It Dept.:

First Transgender Doll Introduced

----------

Beachcomber (03-02-2017),Deno (03-02-2017),JMWinPR (03-02-2017),Mainecoons (03-02-2017)

----------


## Deno

Thanks pookie, I always enjoy these...

My favorite was the punk giving us the finger.

He who laughs last laughs loudest..

Thank you President Donald J. Trump...

----------


## pookie18

> Thanks pookie, I always enjoy these...
> 
> My favorite was the punk giving us the finger.
> 
> He who laughs last laughs loudest..
> 
> Thank you President Donald J. Trump...


You're welcome & glad you like 'em, Deno! That would be ILLEGAL punk...

----------

Deno (03-02-2017)

----------


## potlatch

> She doesn't post there much anymore. Always enjoyed your work!


I noticed that when I went and looked. She was telling how she made yours!
You were always good about posting my stuff.  :Smile:

----------


## pookie18

> I noticed that when I went and looked. She was telling how she made yours!
> You were always good about posting my stuff.


She was asked what software she used by Bon mots (who is also Evil Smiley at The People's Cube)...

----------

potlatch (03-02-2017)

----------


## potlatch

> She was asked what software she used by Bon mots (who is also Evil Smiley at The People's Cube)...


Yeah, three minutes to make it with an 'app' she said!!  Good grief, I have spent 8 hours working on some. :Shocked20: 
Thanks for telling me about Bon mots, I wondered what happen to him, he does some good things and loves the WINKS! Hahaha.
Have a good weekend pookie!

----------


## pookie18

> Yeah, three minutes to make it with an 'app' she said!!  Good grief, I have spent 8 hours working on some.
> Thanks for telling me about Bon mots, I wondered what happen to him, he does some good things and loves the WINKS! Hahaha.
> Have a good weekend pookie!


Thanks & the same to you, potlatch!

----------

potlatch (03-02-2017)

----------


## pookie18

Click below for Tony's toons:
  

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Letter C: 
 

In Case You Missed It Dept.:

Elizabeth Warren Pens New Book

----------

Beachcomber (03-03-2017),ChemEngineer (03-03-2017),Joe Hallenbeck (03-03-2017),Mainecoons (03-03-2017)

----------


## pookie18

Click below for related story:
  

 

Click for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Number 0: 

 

In Case You Missed It Dept.: 

The New York Post reported that thousands of witches in the United States declared that they would cast a spell on Donald Trump to nullify his election. Their aim was a little off. Instead of changing the winner of the election, the witches accidentally changed the winner for Best Picture.  

French nationalist candidate Marine Le Pen's lead in the polls moved French leftists to urge Barack Obama to run for president of France Friday. They have is no birth requirement. The French could elect Barack Obama president, but after a month they will wish the Germans had won.  

President Trump is set to roll out his replacement for ObamaCare this week to Congress. He's determined to erase the Obama legacy. President Trump just signed an executive order replacing Michelle Obama's White House vegetable garden with a swimming pool filled with Lay's potato chips.  

The White House held an off-camera press gaggle in the press secretary's office Thursday in which the New York Times, Washington Post and CNN were not invited to attend. They were infuriated. If President Trump isn't careful, this could start to have an effect on how they cover him.  

The White House announced President Trump won't attend the White House Correspondents Dinner. Five years ago Obama got such big laughs making fun of Trump to his face that Trump decided to run for president. In my work, that's called the tag line being funnier than the punch line.  

The Academy Awards will air live from the Nokia Theater on Hollywood Boulevard tonight on ABC. Don't miss the speeches. Every movie star who ever promised to leave America if Trump gets elected will be complaining about people having to leave America now that Trump's been elected.  

Jimmy Kimmel will host tonight's Academy Awards show in Hollywood and do his best to keep it moving. They've added a brand-new awards category to add to the nation's suspense. It won't be until the end of the show that the Oscar is given for Worst Attempt at Intellectual Political Statement.  

President Trump told CPAC the media tells lies they lay on anonymous sources. Anonymous sources just told me that their anonymous sources were told by anonymous sources that nobody should believe that the mainstream media has anonymous sources. Remember, you heard it here, first.  

The Oscars looked hapless Sunday after they spent three hours mocking Trump but couldn't announce the correct Best Picture winner. Democrats immediately accused Russia of hacking into Warren Beatty. They can't believe Putin would do that to the producer, director and star of Reds.  

The Academy Awards drew huge ratings for ABC Sunday with Democratic viewers anxious to hear any angry speeches. The optics didn't work with the message. In order to reclaim the working people of America, the Democrats throw an event where millionaires give golden statues to each other.  

President Trump enjoyed rave reviews for his disciplined and uplifting speech to Congress. He would read from the left and then ad-lib to the right. The Teleprompter on his left scrolled the text of the speech while the Teleprompter on his right simply said Do NOT Say the Winner is La La Land.  

Barack and Michelle Obama signed a His and Hers book deal with Random House publishers Tuesday for sixty million dollars. They may pay much lower taxes now than before. It turns out the people who manipulated the election in favor of Trump were not the Russians, it was the Obamas.  

President Trump gave the speech of his life to Congress Tuesday and reset his presidency. He entered the Chamber looking for hands to shake and an hour later he left signing autographs for them. No one has seen anything like it since Elvis Presley's first appearance on the Ed Sullivan Show.  

The Democrats selected Kentucky's former governor Steve Beshear to deliver the Democratic response to the president's speech to Congress. His family owned a Kentucky funeral home and he's a licensed undertaker. Democrats traditionally put undertakers in charge of the voter registration rolls.  

The Wall Street Journal reported that Barack and Michelle Obama have signed a sixty million dollar His-and-Hers book advance deal with Random House. The Democrats were at a loss for words when they heard the news. Even the Obamas are doing better under President Trump.  

President Trump will issue a new order banning people from terror nations amid protests over his orders to build a border wall and repeal Obamacare. Democrats want to impeach him already. It would be the first time in history that a president got impeached for keeping his campaign promises.  

President Trump enjoyed rave reviews and national approval for his televised speech to a joint session of Congress Tuesday. It prompted even critics to say this was the night he became president. Hillary Clinton saw how the Oscars ended on Sunday night and thought she might still have a chance.  

 -- Argus Hamilton 

I thought Jimmy Kimmel did a great job hosting the Oscars -- congrats to Jimmy, he's always good. But did you see what happened at the end? Yeah, the producers of "La La Land" went up on stage after the movie was named Best Picture -- then it was announced that they actually lost to "Moonlight." And today, they joined a support group with the Atlanta Falcons and Hillary Clinton.  

On Friday, CNN, The New York Times, and BuzzFeed were blocked from participating in a media briefing with White House Press Secretary Sean Spicer. CNN called it "unacceptable," the Times called it "outrageous," and BuzzFeed called it "one of the top seven things Trump did today that will blow your mind."  

It seems like Trump's been breaking with a lot of traditions since he took office. There's speculation that President Trump could cancel the annual White House Easter Egg Roll. Then he said, "Actually, I'm canceling ALL egg rolls, just to get back at China."  

 -- Jimmy Fallon 

President Trump gave his first speech to a joint session of Congress last night, and good news, everybody, he's normal now! So our work here is done. When you tune in tomorrow night, this will be a cooking show.  

 -- Seth Meyers

----------

Beachcomber (03-06-2017),Quark (03-06-2017)

----------


## pookie18

Click below for Tony's toons:
  

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

Click for related video:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

Click below for related story/video:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Letters C & W: 
 

In Case You Missed It Dept.:

New York Times: Melania Trump A Russian Spy

----------

Beachcomber (03-07-2017),JMWinPR (03-07-2017),Joe Hallenbeck (03-07-2017),Mainecoons (03-07-2017),Quark (03-07-2017)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

Bloom County and Nordstrom's........GREAT ! 


Joe :

----------


## pookie18

> Bloom County and Nordstrom's........GREAT ! 
> Joe :


Glad you liked 'em, Joe! Those were good!

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-07-2017)

----------


## Mainecoons

Thank you Pookie, I know this takes some time to assemble.  I look for it every day.

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-07-2017)

----------


## pookie18

> Thank you Pookie, I know this takes some time to assemble.  I look for it every day.


You're welcome, Mainecoons!  It's a labor of love...

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-07-2017)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Thank you Pookie, I know this takes some time to assemble.  I look for it every day.



 It is some work. I thank him @pookie18 for the toons and the time he takes to put it together.


Joe :

----------


## pookie18

> It is some work. I thank him @pookie18 for the toons and the time he takes to put it together.
> 
> Joe :


Appreciate it, Joe, it's my pleasure!

----------


## pookie18

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click for related audio:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click for related video:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for Tony's toons:
  

 

 

 

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Letters C & L: 
 

In Case You Missed It Dept.:

Netanyahu: First Enjoyable White House Visit In Years

----------

Beachcomber (03-08-2017),JMWinPR (03-08-2017)

----------


## pookie18

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related video:
  

 

 

 

Click below for related audio:
  

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Letters C & L: 
 

In Case You Missed It Dept.:

Large Mirror Brought Out Onto Oscars Stage Gets Resounding 6-Minute Standing Ovation

----------

Beachcomber (03-09-2017),JMWinPR (03-09-2017)

----------


## pookie18

Click below for Tony's toons:
  

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

Click for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Letter T: 
 
(Thank you, cartoonist Rex May)

In Case You Missed It Dept.:

BLACK TRUMP SUPPORTER BLASTS SANCTUARY CITIES: "ALL THE JOBS ARE GOING TO ILLEGALS" (video)

----------

Beachcomber (03-10-2017),Deno (03-10-2017),JMWinPR (03-10-2017)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

Joe :

----------


## pookie18

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related audio:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click for related story:
  

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Letter T: 
 

In Case You Missed It Dept.: 

Attorney General Jeff Sessions recused himself from investigating Russian ties to the Trump campaign Thursday. He's on the hot seat. Democrats are so determined to impeach Jeff Sessions for talking to the Russian ambassador that they've forgotten to impeach him for being a Confederate.  

Capitol Hill broke into a partisan witch hunt Thursday for any Trump Administration official who ever spoke to a Russian. Everyone's under close scrutiny. Ivanka Trump admitted she once heckled Yakov Smirnov in Branson, and Democrats are demanding that she resign as First Daughter.  

Barack Obama reportedly disseminated intelligence on Jeff Sessions' meeting with Russians to government officials and reporters before he left office. It looks catty. Jeff Sessions was a curious choice for Attorney General to begin with because he's had no experience running guns into Mexico.  

Barack Obama is being publicly lobbied by a Paris political group to run for the presidency of France. He can't legally run now because he's not French. However Obama supporters are trying to change the French constitution to allow presidential candidates who were born in the U.S. or Kenya.  

Russia's U.S. Ambassador Sergey Kislyak had an open social calendar all weekend as no one in Washington will talk to him. It spread to Hollywood. Backstage at the Comedy Store Friday, Yakov Smirnov tried to make eye contact with me, but I averted his glance and looked the other way.  

President Trump's allies said Sunday that President Obama's Justice Department wire-tapped the Trump election headquarters to try to help elect Hillary Clinton. That's our gal. You start out your public career forty-two years ago investigating Richard Nixon and you end it by channeling him.  

Barbra Streisand tweeted President Trump is making her fat because she takes out her anger toward him during the CNN morning news by eating pancakes soaked in honey butter. She's just written a new book about strength. It's her tribute to the capacity of yoga pants to withstand anything.  

President Trump counterattacked against Chuck Schumer and Nancy Pelosi's attacks on Jeff Sessions by tweeting pictures of them with the Kremlin's U.S. ambassador. How nasty could this get? The Democrats were just reminded the Lewinsky family originally came to the United States from Russia.  

Attorney General Jeff Sessions stepped aside from any investigation about the Trump campaign's contacts with Russia last fall. The paranoia is spreading. In Hollywood, Bullwinkle Moose just admitted he spoke with Boris and Natasha and he has agreed to recuse himself from the next cartoon.  

Barack Obama was photographed in public for the first time since he left office Sunday as he left a charity event in New York. He gave the camera a big smile. Even if it turns out his Justice Department did wiretap President Trump, he's confident that he can still run the country from prison.  

Barbra Streisand blamed her weight gain on all the pancakes she eats to salve her anger while watching the morning news. The Democrats are splitting apart. BLM activists were just arrested for plotting to blow up Jewish centers, now Streisand launches an unprovoked attack on Aunt Jemima.  

President Trump drew rave reviews from U.S. business leaders after their White House meeting this past week. He's nothing if not considerate. Every time President Trump picks up the phone and orders in Chinese food he remembers to look into the mouthpiece and ask Barack if he wants anything.  

President Trump's new travel ban allows Iraqis into the U.S. but it bans anyone trying to enter the U.S. from Somalia, Yemen, Libya, Syria and Iran. The idea is to stop terrorists from direct entry into the U.S. Now they will have to go to a truck stop in Mexico and wait their turn like everybody else.  

Wikileaks released proof showing the CIA stole Russian malware, allowing the CIA to mimic Russian hackers and now no one knows who hacked who last year. This could help the Democrats recover. The first step in Trumpoholics Anonymous is to admit you lost the election fair and square.  

The CIA hunted for leakers after Wikileaks revealed they can spy on foreign agents through their smart-phones. They're outraged that somebody leaked secret information they stole in the first place. It's like the prostitute who told the judge she decided she'd been raped when the check bounced.  

The New York Times says Barack Obama is irked and aggravated by the charges by President Trump that Obama bugged his Trump Tower campaign office phone just before the election. He's acting guiltier by the day. He's just vowed to spend the rest of his life looking for the real wire-tapper.  

President Trump called Senator Rand Paul from the Oval Office to push for the GOP health care bill. It was just Trump and Senator Paul on the line, plus the CIA, the NSA, Barack and the Russians. Whenever Trump calls Domino's, it's like ordering pizza for an entire fraternity house.  

Fox News cited a jobs survey saying three hundred-forty-six thousand jobs were created in the U.S. during President Trump's first month in office. And that excludes paid protestors. Whistling Dixie is when CNN commentators complain it's going to be a long four years under President Trump.  

The GOP health care bill rolled out this week ends the ten percent Obamacare tax on tanning salon sessions that helped fund Obamacare. Trump has reversed Obama's Mexican border policy and now he's ending Obama's ten percent excise tax on indoor tanning sessions. Leave it to Democrats to help brown people become Americans and then tax Americans who want to become browner people.  

House Republicans split over the American Health Care Act rolled out by Speaker Ryan this week. Conservatives called it Obamacare Lite. The phones lines on Capitol Hill were so tied up by angry callers that lawmakers had to use their own cell phones to place their NCAA tournament bets.  

 -- Argus Hamilton 

A group of Republicans revealed their plan to repeal and replace Obamacare. Pete Sessions has a healthcare plan of his own. I do know a catchy title when I see one. He calls it -- this is 100 percent real -- he calls it the world's greatest healthcare plan of 2017. You can't vote no on the world's greatest healthcare plan of 2017. You'd have to be an idiot. This guy is smart.  

 -- Jimmy Kimmel

----------

Beachcomber (03-13-2017),JMWinPR (03-13-2017),Mainecoons (03-13-2017)

----------


## pookie18

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click for related story:
  

 

Click for related video:
  

 

 

Click below for Tony's toons:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Letter C: 
 

In Case You Missed It Dept.:

CIA: Russian Spy Ship Is Hacking DNC, Clinton Servers

----------

Beachcomber (03-14-2017),JMWinPR (03-14-2017),Quark (03-14-2017)

----------


## pookie18

Click below for Tony's toons:
  

 

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

Click for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related story/video:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Number 0: 
 

In Case You Missed It Dept.:

CNN to Issue Warnings for Sensitive Viewers

----------

Beachcomber (03-15-2017),JMWinPR (03-15-2017),Mainecoons (03-15-2017)

----------


## pookie18

Click below for related story:
  

 

Click below for Tony's toons:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

Click below for related video:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Letters C & W: 
 

In Case You Missed It Dept.:

The Supremes

----------

Beachcomber (03-16-2017),JMWinPR (03-16-2017),Mainecoons (03-16-2017),Quark (03-16-2017),Rutabaga (03-16-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Thanks pookie . . .as always.

----------

Mainecoons (03-16-2017)

----------


## Beachcomber

Ditto!

----------

Mainecoons (03-16-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

good stuff!

----------


## pookie18

> Thanks pookie . . .as always.


You're welcome, Rickity Plumber!

----------


## pookie18

> Ditto!


My pleasure, Beachcomber!

----------


## pookie18

> good stuff!


Glad you liked 'em, Rutabaga!

----------


## pookie18

Click below for related video:
  

 

 

 

 

Click below for Tony's toons:
  

 

 

 

Click below for related story/video:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related video:
  

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Letters C & L: 
 

In Case You Missed It Dept.:

Love and Hate: Instructional Video

----------

Beachcomber (03-17-2017),Mainecoons (03-17-2017)

----------


## pookie18

Click below for related video:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

Click below for Tony's toons:
  

 

 

 

 

Click below for related video:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click for video:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Letters C & L: 
 

In Case You Missed It Dept.: 

North Korea's Kim Jung Un boasted his ICBMs can reach Los Angeles Tuesday. According to his CIA dossier, the dictator wears shoe lifts, drinks a quart of cognac a day, takes Viagra, uses cocaine and dates teenage girls. You would think he'd spare Los Angeles out of professional courtesy.  

Barack Obama's half-brother Malik Obama produced a birth certificate Thursday that shows that Barack was born in Kenya when it was a British Colony. This is serious. It nearly killed the Democrats that Trump got elected but they might commit mass suicide if it turns out he was also right.  

Utah former governor Jon Huntsman was nominated by the president last week to be the next United States ambassador to Russia. It's a dangerous career move in today's climate. He knows it's only a matter of time before House Democrats move to impeach him for talking with the Russians.  

The White House ordered forty U.S. attorneys fired who'd been appointed Obama Friday. The administration feels undermined by all the Democratic holdovers. An intruder broke into the White House Saturday but the White House usher told him he was too late, the intruder is already in charge.  

The Weather Channel reported a huge blizzard blanketed the Eastern Seaboard with dozens of inches of snow from Washington D.C. up to New York and Boston. Naturally it's become a partisan issue in Washington. Democrats just accused President Trump of colluding with the Russian winters.  

Vladimir Putin's press secretary said Sunday that the Russian ambassador met last year with Hillary's people as well as Republicans. It's out of hand. Putin assured Americans Monday that he wouldn't interfere with the NCAA basketball tournament and then he blinked Duke in Morse Code.  

The White House chided the Senate for taking so long to confirm Trump's appointees to office Monday. He's forced to run the government himself. Poultry inspectors in Alabama on Tuesday discovered six cases of bird flu, and President Trump banned all immigrants from the Canary Islands.  

MSNBC host Rachel Maddow got her hands on Donald Trump's twelve-year-old tax returns Tuesday. She revealed Donald made $150 million in 2005 and paid $38 million in taxes. Rachel Maddow could now be evicted from the Democratic Party for proving that Trump paid his fair share.  

Middleton College kids drowned out a speech by famed conservative educator Charles Murray Friday. Political correctness is now a religion. According to today's campus logic, if you own a black iPhone and you are always telling Siri what to do, you are basically saying you are okay with slavery.  

President Trump hosted the crown prince of Saudi Arabia Tuesday at the White House, where the Saudis agreed to an increased role in fighting ISIS. It yielded results. Trump issued a statement vowing to crack down on nations that harbor Islamic extremists, and already France has surrendered.  

The House of Representatives received a bill written up by a congressional panel Friday which if passed and signed into law would ban all federal workers from watching porn at work. This will never get enacted. IRS employees don't even call it porn, they call it Continuing Education Seminars.  

 -- Argus Hamilton 

We have Rachel Maddow on the show tonight! Rachel's in the news because she got ahold of Donald Trump's 2005 tax return on her show. But a lot of people were saying it didn't really show much. So I guess last night, people had to pick between watching "This Is Us" or "This Is Nothing."  

 -- Jimmy Fallon 

Hillary Clinton is reportedly still considering a run for mayor of New York City. And, weirdly, this time she IS campaigning in Michigan and Wisconsin. Fool me once, right?  

 -- Seth Meyers 

Rachel Maddow's much-hyped release of Donald Trump's 2005 tax returns last night was considered by many to be a letdown. No one's been this disappointed by Rachel Maddow since the guy who took her to the prom.  

 -- Conan 

I want to send a warm welcome to those of you watching on the East Coast, where Winter Storm Stella has not been as terrible as everyone seemed to think it would be. This was supposed to be a huge storm. Then Rachel Maddow talked about it on MSNBC for an hour and it turned out to be nothing.  

The only result of what happened last night is Rachel Maddow topped Rosie O'Donnell as Donald Trump's least-favorite lesbian.  

 -- Jimmy Kimmel

----------

Beachcomber (03-20-2017),JMWinPR (03-20-2017)

----------


## pookie18

Click below for related audio:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click for related audio:
  

 

Click below for related video:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click for related video:
  

 

 

 

 

Click below for related audio:
  

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click for related video:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related audio:
  

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Letter T: 
 
(Thank you, cartoonist Rex May)


In Case You Missed It Dept.:

SNL: Translator (video)

----------

Beachcomber (03-21-2017),JMWinPR (03-21-2017),Mainecoons (03-21-2017)

----------


## pookie18

Click below for Tony's toons:
  

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click for related story:
  

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Letter T: 
 


In Case You Missed It Dept.:

Pelosi Falls Ill During Trump Address

----------

Beachcomber (03-22-2017),Mainecoons (03-22-2017)

----------


## pookie18

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

Click for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Letter C: 
 

In Case You Missed It Dept.:

Valerie Jarrett Moves In With 0bamas

----------

Beachcomber (03-23-2017),East of the Beast (03-23-2017),JMWinPR (03-23-2017),Quark (03-23-2017)

----------


## pookie18

Click for related video:
  

 

Click below for related story:
 

 

 

Click below for Tony's toons:
  

 

Click for related video:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related video:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Number 0: 
 

In Case You Missed It Dept.:

Rep. Maxine Waters Honored With Award

----------

JMWinPR (03-24-2017),Mainecoons (03-24-2017)

----------


## pookie18

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for lone wolf check:
  

 

 

 

 

 

Click for related story:
  

 

 

 

Click for related audio:
  

 

 

Click for related video:
  

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Letters C & W: 
 

In Case You Missed It Dept.: 

President Trump pressed his charge that Barack Obama wiretapped him as Democrats looked in vain for evidence of Trump-Russian collusion Wednesday. The ire is intractable. The latest poll reveals that one hundred percent of Americans think fifty percent of Americans have lost their minds.  

President Trump stood by his charge Wednesday that the Obama administration surveilled his Trump Tower office. A thought hit me while microwaving my bacon this morning. If the CIA is watching, would one of your agents call me and tell me where I left my keys when I got in last night?  

Former Director of National Intelligence Jim Clapper said Sunday he found no evidence of Trump's campaign colluding with the Russians last year. No one heard him. Tonight Rachel Maddow will investigate to see if Vladimir Putin is conspiring to help Trump University win the NCAA basketball tournament.  

President Trump announced Wednesday he will receive his full four hundred thousand dollar presidential salary and then donate it to a charity at the end of the year. He's in the same boat as the rest of us. I just filled out my March Madness tax bracket, and I'm picking the IRS to take it all.  

President Trump's travel ban on immigrants from terrorist-ridden countries was overturned by a judge in Hawaii Thursday. The influx continues. The Daily Mail reports that Mohammed is now the most common boys name in Great Britain, however the Abduls have demanded a recount.  

Rachel Maddow's attempt to nail Trump on his taxes backfired when she uncovered his 2005 return Tuesday showing he paid thirty-eight million. He's furious over the leak of his tax return. It'll go down as the day Rachel Maddow surpassed Rosie O'Donnell as Trump's least favorite lesbian.  

German Chancellor Angela Merkel met President Trump at the White House on Friday. They have fences to mend. Trump's exasperated that Merkel let a million Muslim refugees into Germany, and she's mad that the CIA wiretapped and spied on U.S. citizens and paid no royalties to the Gestapo.  

President Trump's travel ban from terror states was blocked by a Hawaii judge Tuesday. Soon the president will only be able to give us dietary tips for our safety. For instance, they say eating two strips of bacon for breakfast reduces your chance of being a suicide bomber by one-hundred percent.  

Hillary Clinton spoke at a St. Patrick's Day luncheon Friday and did not deny reports that she is seriously considering running for Mayor of New York City. Her people say she's learned from her mistakes. She's already planning to campaign extensively in Michigan, Ohio and Pennsylvania.  

President Trump submitted his first budget to Congress Tuesday and titled it America First: A Budget Blueprint to Make America Great Again. It adds fifty-four billion dollars for defense and it cuts funding for PBS. Today's episode of Sesame Street is brought to you by the letters W,T and F.  

Joe Biden urged Democrats to act more civil and not risk permanently losing Democrats who voted for Trump. Voters change parties all the time. My Uncle Frank was a staunch conservative who voted straight Republican until the day he died in Chicago, and since then he's voted Democrat.  

The Los Angeles Times reported Monday that fabulously wealthy Malibu has just declared itself a sanctuary city. They vowed to protect fugitive illegals from capture, prosecution and deportation. This is Southern California's way of letting Roman Polanski know that the coast is clear.  

Tom Brady's Super Bowl jersey was found in Mexico by the FBI Monday after it was stolen by a reporter. Democrats had to wince. Tom's a friend of the president, and the last thing you want to give a Trump supporter is more evidence of a dishonest media and the need for a wall with Mexico.  

Supreme Court nominee Neil Gorsuch went before the Judiciary Committee Monday. His fate may depend on the Russian probe in the House Intelligence Committee. Democrats were quick to point out that Supreme Court appointments cannot be made during the last year of a president's term.  

Home Improvement star Tim Allen made news on the Jimmy Kimmel Show when he slammed Hollywood for its vitriol toward President Trump. People here are terrified of being associated with him. Because of Donald Trump, my Santa Monica friend Donald just changed his name to Adolf.  

The New York Post reports that a tourist is suing a New York bar for refusing to serve him for wearing a Make America Great Again hat. He clearly can't think for himself. Last fall the crafty Russians used their evil space rays to move his hand away from Hillary Clinton's name on the ballot.  

President Trump ripped the Hawaii judge who stayed his travel ban from terror areas. Hawaii won't vet the terrorists but they have a six-month quarantine for dogs to make sure they've had their shots. It'd be nice if we could identify the terrorists and make sure they've had at least one shot.  

Michael Moore urged Democrats to declare a state of emergency until they finish investigating President Trump's ties to the Russians. Tim Allen just accused Hollywood of being as politically intolerant as Hitler's Germany. The 1970s just telephoned the 2010s and said you win, you're crazier.  

The U.S. and Britain Tuesday banned air passengers from ten Muslim countries from carrying electronic devices larger than a cell phone. That was before the London attack. Today the same air passengers are banned from driving anything larger than a Smart Car once they get off the plane.  

Londoners looked on in horror Wednesday as a Muslim terrorist drove over a crowd of people on the city's famed Westminster Bridge. It leads into the two Houses of Parliament. President Trump's message of condolence was stayed by a judge in Hawaii who fined the brakes manufacturer.  

House Republicans faced the possibility of angry constituents in their home districts Thursday if the failed to pass a bill that replaces Obamacare and its the high premiums and high deductibles. Obamacare gives you a choice in your health care coverage. You can sell your house or buy the farm.  

 -- Argus Hamilton 

President Trump signed a funding bill today that supports NASA's efforts to explore deep space and lay the groundwork for a human mission to Mars. [shows photo of Hillary] "Ooh, me first!" said one volunteer.  

Press secretary Sean Spicer said today that the White House was optimistic about the chances of the Republican healthcare bill, but, quote, "At the end of the day, we can't make people vote." [shows photo of Hillary] "Tell me about it," said one woman.  

 -- Seth Meyers

----------

Beachcomber (03-27-2017),JMWinPR (03-27-2017)

----------


## East of the Beast

Who else in this world wears all black and hides their faces attempting to spread terror?  Islam anyone?

----------


## pookie18

Click below for related story:
  

 


 

 

Click below for related video:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related video:
  

 

 

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Letters C & L: 
 

In Case You Missed It Dept.:

Men Applaud Day Without Women

----------

Beachcomber (03-28-2017),JMWinPR (03-28-2017)

----------


## pookie18

Click below for related story:
  

 

Click below for Tony's toons:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related video:
  

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Letters C & L: 
 

In Case You Missed It Dept.:

DHS Plans To Streamline Deportations

----------

Beachcomber (03-29-2017),JMWinPR (03-29-2017),Mainecoons (03-29-2017)

----------


## pookie18

Click below for related video:
  

 

Click below for related lyrics/video:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click for related story:
  

 

 

Click below for Tony's toons:
  

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related video:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related video:
  

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Letter T: 

 
(Thank you, cartoonist Rex May)


In Case You Missed It Dept.:

Colbert Pulls A 'Rachel Maddow' (video)

----------

Beachcomber (03-30-2017),Sled Dog (04-02-2017)

----------


## pookie18

Click below for Tony's toons:
  

 

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

Click below for related video:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Letter T: 
 

In Case You Missed It Dept.:

James Corden Has Trump's Tax Returns (video)

----------

Beachcomber (03-31-2017),JMWinPR (03-31-2017),Mainecoons (03-31-2017),Sled Dog (04-02-2017)

----------


## pookie18

Click below for related audio:
  

 

Click for related audio:
  

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

Click below for related audio:
  

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related video:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Letter C: 
 

In Case You Missed It Dept.: 

Baltimore joined the list of U.S. cities to declare itself a sanctuary city that will give safe shelter to illegal aliens from federal immigration officers. New York just joined the list and banned ICE agents from schools. Los Angeles is a sanctuary city for people with Narcissistic Personality Disorder.  

The Kremlin denied colluding with Trump last year despite fits by Democrats blaming Russia for losing. Trump has Democrats hating Russia again, so we're a third of the way home. Now if he can just get them to stand for free trade and school segregation, they'll be, by God, Democrats again.  

Britain's Parliament held an inspirational session following the terrorist attack on the bridge outside Wednesday. London's Mayor Khan tried to calm public anger by saying that his Muslim brother did not cause havoc in the name of Allah. No, his flip-flop got caught under the accelerator.  

Home Improvement star Tim Allen charged that Hollywood is completely intolerant of views that are conservative and not liberal and progressive. There's certainly no blacklist. Actors who support President Trump have a standing offer to play the villain in pepper spray commercials.  

The Heartland Institute International Conference on Climate Change was held in Washington last week, consisting of scientists who think all the mania over climate change is unfounded. There's just one thing we can all agree on. Climate change is the number-one cause of documentaries.  

President Trump dodged a bullet Friday when the GOP health care bill couldn't draw enough GOP votes to pass it. Then, House Democrats celebrated the survival of Obamacare, which has cost Democrats the House, the Senate and the White House. It's like a Polish joke that writes itself.  

Northwestern now has a class on the shame of white privilege in America. It's hilarious. They teach that America is a racist, sexist, inhumane country that poisons its water, jails its minorities and exploits its poor, and that it's wrong to stop illegal immigrants from coming here to enjoy its blessings.  

North Korean dictator Kim Jung Un threatened to incinerate the United States Friday during U.S. naval exercises off the Korean coast. His CIA profile revealed that when he was a teenager he wanted to be a famous actor. He could still make it in Hollywood but he doesn't hate America enough.  

President Trump ripped the GOP for tanking GOP health care, okayed Keystone then he killed an ISIS chief with a drone and took bids on the wall Monday. He never rests. To relax, he likes to pick up the office phone and order a Black Russian to see if he can catch Obama laughing on the line.  

The Washington Post reported that hundreds of Muslim women in London linked arms at the Westminster Bridge on Sunday to show their solidarity against religious extremism. Now we're talking. If anything's going to change ISIS, Al-Qaeda and the Taliban, it's the opinion of their women.  

London Muslim women locked arms in solidarity Sunday to protest Islamic extremism under which some of them must live worldwide. They get no respect. If there's one advantage to being in the Taliban it's that you can divorce and remarry without having to change the photo on your desk.  

Democratic National Party Chairman Tom Perez took over the party this week with a mission to overhaul the party's direction and energy and give it new life. This guy's not kidding around. On Tuesday Tom Perez ordered all DNC staffers to resign, causing four network newscasts to go dark.  

President Trump decided not to throw out the first pitch at the Nationals home opener Monday in Washington, D.C. That's probably not in his best interest. However, before the game, the president will take a fungo bat and hit long fly balls to the outfielders to find out how high the wall needs to be.  

Russia's government lodged a protest with the Trump administration charging that President Trump was provoking hostilities by sending U.S. warships into the Black Sea Tuesday. U.S.-Russia tensions heated up quickly. Democrats charged President Trump with violating his oath of collusion.  

White House advisor Steve Bannon was spotted on Capitol Hill working with GOP factions to create a health care bill than can pass. Last week's health care bill was unpopular with insurers, conservatives, seniors, doctors and poor people. Polls said it was the most unpopular bill since Cosby.  

Congress launched a new attempt to repeal Obamacare Tuesday after repealing it nine times under Obama and failing to end it two weeks ago. If it's killed one more time, it gets its own series on the Sci Fi Channel. Obamacare has been killed more times than Jason on Friday the Thirteenth.  

The White House sparked debate by assigning Jared Kushner to make the U.S. government run like a business. The debate goes back to 1793, when Hamilton argued for a government run like a business while Jefferson wanted a government run like a plantation. It's the same argument as today.  

The White House is reviewing its security procedures for whenever President Trump is in the the Executive Mansion or the West Wing. Last week, the Secret Service caught the same woman scaling the White House fence for a second time in a week. Hillary has got to stop watching MSNBC.  

President Trump declined to throw out the first pitch at the Nationals opener on Monday. He's a keen student of the game. Trump went to a spring training game in Florida last week and every time the outfielders leaped over the wall to catch a fly ball, he ordered the wall raised another two feet.  

The Senate Intelligence Committee will probe Democratic charges that Russia colluded with the Trump campaign and Republican charges that President Obama wiretapped Trump. Last night, Trump said he watched Yakov Smirnov's PBS special. Democrats are convinced they've got him now.  

National Geographic says India faces a violent crisis over water shortages Monday. The Third World is never dull. An Indonesian man was just found dead swallowed inside a giant python, prompting President Trump to repeat his refusal to attend the White House Correspondents' Dinner.  

 -- Argus Hamilton 

Hillary Clinton is back in the news. She gave a big speech in San Francisco last night and encouraged her supporters to, "Resist, insist, persist and enlist." And she pointed to herself and said, "Still pissed."  

The White House says President Trump will not throw out the first pitch at the Washington Nationals game. Apparently Trump was afraid of hurting his tweeting arm.   

 -- Jimmy Fallon 

Ford announced today it will create 130 new jobs in Michigan. "Is one of them president?" asked Hillary.  

President Trump will meet with the president of China next week to discuss Trump's claims about China's unfair trade practices. Which means we're about two weeks away from having to call these [fortune cookies] "freedom cookies."  

 -- Seth Meyers 

Now, we don't know the scope of the story yet. But it is not coming from Rachel Maddow so it could be important and real.   

 -- James Corden

----------

Beachcomber (04-03-2017),JMWinPR (04-03-2017),Mainecoons (04-03-2017),Rutabaga (04-03-2017)

----------


## Ginger

@Pookie, I love your toons.

Would you like a sticky?

----------


## Ginger

lolol

----------


## pookie18

> @Pookie, I love your toons.
> 
> Would you like a sticky?


Glad you do, @Ginger!

Don't think I need one since it would have to be done daily & people seem to be finding the thread OK...

----------


## Ginger

> Glad you do, @Ginger!
> 
> Don't think I need one since it would have to be done daily & people seem to be finding the thread OK...


No, it was just an idea. No biggie. You're probably right, not needed.

----------


## Mainecoons

> @Pookie, I love your toons.
> 
> Would you like a sticky?


I vote for this.  Having all of these in one place makes it a lot easier to find the latest, if you're late looking for it, and also the back issues.

Pookies work deserves its own section.

----------


## pookie18

> I vote for this.  Having all of these in one place makes it a lot easier to find the latest, if you're late looking for it, and also the back issues.
> 
> Pookie's work deserves its own section.



That's not a bad idea, @Mainecoons! @Ginger

----------


## pookie18

> That's not a bad idea, @Mainecoons! @Ginger


@Mainecoons! @Ginger

Not sure if this is what Mainecoons or I had in mind...maybe it's too hard to have a sub-forum here, like I do here:

Pookie's Toons - page 1 - The Briefing Room

or here:

Today's Toons - The Right Reasons

etc.

----------

